#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Top 10 LinkedIn Mistakes You Should Avoid Doing in 2020.

## Bhavya

Want to know what you can do to make your LinkedIn profile better? Tune in to the below video to learn the top 10 LinkedIn profile mistakes you're committing that are making you look unprofessional. You'll also learn what you can do to avoid these LinkedIn profile mistakes.

In this video you'll learn:

1. How to write a good LinkedIn profile. 
2. Mistakes people make on LinkedIn.
3. The biggest LinkedIn mistakes.

----------

